

Ask Grooveshark CTO Josh Greenberg anything about your startup - jmtame
http://www.officehours.tv/senseis/josh-greenberg

======
dave_sullivan
This is really cool, I had a similar idea last year but it only got as far as
registering a domain (auctionyourtime.com--nothing there...) and building a
prototype over a weekend. The primary reason I ditched it was I just didn't
see enough money there (for the business) and also thought the auction prices
would end up too low to attract quality people to put their time up for
auction. Are you going to stick with the "one at a time" format you have now?
Really cool concept because I for one would happily pay a lot for quick access
to experts on certain niche topics. (Currently I just cyber-stalk experts and
offer money if it makes sense...)

------
aculver
This is a great concept. I've been bidding on time here for the last couple of
days and the stability of the site has improved a lot from when I was first
using it.

------
ericmsimons
Love this idea! I wonder if this will evolve into a celebrity thing too (ie
talk to Taylor Swift for ten minutes). Very interesting.

~~~
jmtame
That was my original goal. I'll get them on board eventually. I think a lot of
charities stand to benefit from celebrities connecting with their fans.

